# Giuseppe di Stefano’s Best Recordings?



## kappablanca (9 mo ago)

My favorite recording of Pippo has to be O tu che in seno agli angeli from Forza. He shines as Don Alvaro. The entire performance is magnificent, despite already being a few years into his vocal decline. However, if you really don’t have the time, I would recommend giving 3:30 in the video a listen, where di Stefano’s beautiful mezza voce shows. 5:30 to the end is even better.






What’s your favorite di Stefano recording?


----------



## sAmUiLc (9 mo ago)

Don't know which is the best, but this is sublime. Only piano accompaniment, but such a beautiful voice, probably the most beautiful tenor voice I've heard.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

The Duke Rigoletto with Callas and Gobbi


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Virtually anything before 1950.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

His Rodolfo in Boheme (with Callas as Mimi) is underated IMO. I also agree about his recording of The Duke in Rigoletto is superb. Then there's the justly famous Tosca (one who can shine beside Callas and Gobbi in the more interesting roles has something special).

However, his best recordings for me are his Neapolitan song albums. Some may prefer the more extrovert performances given by Corelli or Pavarotti, but Pippo is the only one who really can sing in proper Neapolitan and he can sing in that style without compromising on good taste.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

deleted post………


----------



## kappablanca (9 mo ago)

MAS said:


> deleted post………


Sorry, I’m new to the forums. Could you explain what this means?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

kappablanca said:


> Sorry, I’m new to the forums. Could you explain what this means?


Welcome to the forum. Deleted post means I started to wrote something and decided not to post it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Buy this and you are in for hours pleasure .


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

His recordings with Callas are essential whether it is live or studio. I really love all of them. Pippo started to have vocal problems in the late 50s and definitely in the 60s. So pretty much everything before the 60s. He is my absolute favorite in Neapolitan songs if we are talking about opera singers. He recorded these for both EMI and Decca. I really love the later Decca recordings of these songs. He is still able to sing softy when he wants, but unfortunately not in the same way he could before. His Core 'ngrato from the Decca recordings is really special. There is also a live recording of Manon in French from 1951 with Lica Albanese and Jerome Hines. Also a few live Barbieri's from the early 50s from the Met and Mexico. From Mexico there is also a live Werther in Italian with Giulietta Simionato. There is also a live recording of Otello, but that is for really ardent fans of Pippo. Of course there are also the 1944 Lausanne radio recordings with great songs and a few arias also. In these you can already hear the greatness. A little bit of refinement later we get Pippo in his prime.

Divina Records has these two. The Lucia is a legendary performance. The Mexico concert from 1964 is really enjoyable. Pippo does what he can with what he still has. Nowhere near what he was in his prime, but still great.


----------

